# oscommerce Help



## jermie (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi, 
Im new to the who business and am having trouble. I just found a site to host my website im currently building and it has a few choices for shopping carts and one is oscommerce. I am fine with using that and their templates but the problem is that I cannot get their shopping cart program to go inplace on the template from my host site. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Your best bet would be to check out the oscommerce support forums:
http://forums.oscommerce.com/

I think customizing the oscommerce look and feel template is the most challenging part of using the software.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

FYI...you might consider finding inexpensive programmer in India. Haven't had time to deal with this end of businesses we are starting ...that's for the other biz partner. We're looking at customizing several OS commerce templates.




Rodney said:


> Your best bet would be to check out the oscommerce support forums:
> http://forums.oscommerce.com/
> 
> I think customizing the oscommerce look and feel template is the most challenging part of using the software.


----------

